# Anyone catch the euromillions draw tonight?



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya 

Just wondering did anyone catch the live draw (euromillions) tonight? The results checker on my isp is down and so is the lotto site (dont know how long for) Just need someone to put me outta my misery! (Although i did win £5.50 last week! woo hoo!)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

EuroMillions lottery results/numbers Friday 27th March 2009 (27/03/2009)
by Lotteryplayer @ 9:05 pm. Filed under Euro Millions Lottery results 
EuroMillions lottery results/numbers Friday 27th March 2009 (27/03/2009)

Euro millions lottery numbers: 25,33,36,38,42

Euro millions lottery lucky stars: 06,07

As always please check your euro millions lottery ticket before discarding.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks JJ! You can give me the results again! I'm on a roll! 

Won £5.50 last fri, a tenner on sat and got 2 no's and 1 star last night! revving up for the big un! (yea right!) 
Cheers hun x


----------

